# Skill Guide



## BigBooster007 (26. August 2007)

Hi leute, wollt mal fragen, ob ich von irgendjemandem einen kleinen Skillguide bekommen könnte, wie ich am schnellsten von 0 auf 375  komme und welche mats ich dafür brauche. wär nett, wenn ihr mir j´helfen könntet.


----------



## Gnar'kol (27. August 2007)

Guck mal in den offiziellen Foren auf www.wow-europe.de nach. Da sollten solche Guides verlinkt sein.


----------



## Vanidar (28. August 2007)

Hay Guys and Girls,

um euch das endlose Suchen mal abzukürzen hier mein Persönlicher Skill-Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte jem. was besseres finden schreibt es mir pls, ich bin für jede Verbesserung offen.


1-25 Schwacher Heiltrank
25x Friedensblume
25x Silberblatt

26-55 Schwacher Manatrank
30x Silberblatt
30x Maguskönigskraut

56-80 Geringer Heiltrank
25x Schwacher Heiltrank
25x Wilddornrose

81-90 Schwarzmaulöl
20x Öliges Schwarzmaul

91-110 Elixier der Weisheit
20x Maguskönigskraut
40x Wilddornrose

111-125 Heiltrank
15x Beulengras
15x Wilddronrose

126-155 Elixier der Verteidigung
30x Wilddornrose
30x Würgetang

156-160 Großer Heiltrank
5x Lebenswurz
5x Königsblut

161-185 Großer Manatrank
25x Khadgars Schnurrbart
25x Golddorn

186-200 Elixier der Beweglichkeit
15x Würgetang
15x Golddorn

201-215 Katzenaugenelixier
15x Golddorn
15x Blassblatt

216-240 Überragender Heiltrank
25x Sonnengras
25x Khadgars Schnurrbart

241-250 Elixier der großen Beweglichkeit
10x Sonnengras
10x Golddorn

251-260 Elixier der Dämonenentdeckung
20x Gromsblut

261-280 Überragender Manatrank
40x Sonnengras
40x Blindkraut


So, weiter war ich leider selber noch nie, aber ich hoffe das dir das ein wenig weiterhilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
PaddY


----------



## moiki (29. August 2007)

also 
ich hatte dann bis 300 
elixier der großen verteidgung oder so
2xSteinschuppenöl+(ka kann sein das noch was dazukommt oder nich vergessen^^)


----------



## Vanidar (2. September 2007)

^^ nice jetzt fehlen nurnocht die mats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl man die ja hier bei www.buffed.de nachschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter_XP (7. September 2007)

Vanidar schrieb:


> ^^ nice jetzt fehlen nurnocht die mats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehe Sticky im Allgemeinen Berufeforum ->
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=6859

*vote for sticky in diesem Teil*


----------



## Vanidar (19. September 2007)

oder so xD

Man kann es machen wie man mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphaking (10. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin zum ersten  mal alchi.
kan ich nur die tränke machen die ich bim lehrer lerne? oder gibt es da rezepte wie beim schmieden?


----------



## GerriG (11. Oktober 2007)

Gibt auch Rezepte wie beim Schmied, die kannste kaufen (Wenn man gewissen ruf hat) und droppen manchmal auch in Instanzen oder so


----------



## Vanidar (13. Oktober 2007)

Oder schau einfach mal ins Ah, ich habe mir auch vor ner Woche nen Hexerli gemacht ^^ 

Bin nun bei Alchemi schon auf 280 aber Kräuterkunde schmimmel ich bei 130 oder so rum XD

Nja, ok die meisten Blümchen schick ich mir von meinem Jäger oder kauf sie im AH, das spart Zeit, die sonst fürs Farmen draufgeht ^^
Aber zum farmen fürd ich mir eh einen Hexer oder einen Icemage machen, mit denen Geht das farmen am leichtesten.


----------

